# 2019 California ACCESS COMPLIANCE ADVISORY MANUAL



## mark handler (Sep 6, 2019)

2019 ACCESS COMPLIANCE ADVISORY MANUAL
This document contains the 2019 California Building Code (CBC) accessibility provisions adopted by DSA and commentary on selected requirements. Commentary is included from the 2010 ADA Standards for Accessible Design and from DSA for provisions unique to California. Additionally, an expanded table of contents for Chapter 11B is provided at the beginning of the chapter.
2019 Code – Access Compliance Advisory Manual (PDF)
https://www.dgs.ca.gov/-/media/Divi...hash=46B49A52F44C4CA5C4CAE2F2499793863AC6FE07


----------

